# CentOS 5.2 suPHP ISPConfig 2.2.24



## w3bservice (12. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meinem Root-server CentOS 5.2 mit ISPConfig installiert.
Habe danach einige Webs eingerichtet,da mein alter Root-server aus allen Nähten platzte.
PHP ist aus dem Repo von remi (http://_remi_.collet.free.fr/_rpms),da aktuell 5.2.6 und Suhosin
integriert. Für den Apache ist Modsecurity 2.5.6 installiert.
Nun wollte ich den Webs suPHP antuen laut HowTo (http://www.howtoforge.com/suphp_fedora7_centos5_with_ispconfig) aber ausser das der Webbrowser mir die index.php zum Download anbietet passierte nichts.
Beim Restart von httpd gabs ne Fehlermeldung zum php_admin_flag in der vhost.
Jetzt habe ich das Forum durchforstet und einige Sachen ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

_


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2008)

Du musst auch Schritt 7 des Howtos durchführen und dann wie im Howto die Einstellungen eines beliebigen Webs ändern und auf speichern klicken.


----------



## w3bservice (13. Aug. 2008)

Hi,
Das Problem tritt vor dem aktivieren (Web ändern)

*7 ISPConfig Configuration*

  vi /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php
  Change:
 $go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'both';  To:
 $go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'suphp';
After that restart the Apache Webserver:
 /etc/init.d/httpd restart

Apache startet nach der Konfiguration nicht, er mosert wegen 
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off rum
erst nach dem austragen aus der vhost lässt sich der Apache starten.

Ich denke mal ich habe irgend etwas vergessen oder übersehen.

Gruss Woll


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2008)

Natürlich startet er so nicht, Du musst ja auch erst das Web ändern. das ist leider etwas schlecht im Tutorail beschrieben, werde den Autor mal anschreiben.


----------



## w3bservice (13. Aug. 2008)

Ich habe gehofft das ich nicht blöde bin.
Es bestehen schon VHosts auf dem Server,die ich nicht sehr lange vom Netz nehmen
 kann.
Aber in der heutigen Zeit wird es immer wichtiger jede noch so kleine Möglichkeit
nutzen um den Server abzusichern.


----------

